# So. Cal Meet September 15th



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

We will meeting at JT Audio Saturday September 15th.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

That's a definite no go for me.


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

I'm in. I will _finally _have something to show off!


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

zql8tr said:


> I'm in. I will _finally _have something to show off!


What you got?


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

Super secret squirrel stuff.


----------



## AndyInOC (Jul 22, 2008)

michaelsil1 said:


> What you got?


Spider logos, LED lighting and human reign cases


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

AndyInOC said:


> Spider logos, LED lighting and human reign cases


Damn it Andy... SHHHHHHHH!


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

*JT Audio & Accessories
1522 W. Embassy Street
Anaheim, Ca. 92802

10am until whenever. Haven't left before 11pm the last few.*


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm in what we eating BILLETS.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Only pocketbooks eat the billets


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

What are we eating?


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Wish I could make it. I'll make it back down to SoCal one of these days .


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

i'll be there, but not until after my class gets out; probably 7ish. however, i doubt my car will be ready by then, but it gives me motivation!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Trying to get my new install finished but have been working out of town too much to get anything done.  If I can get something put together by that time, I'll try to make it! Would be nice to finally put some faces to all of your avatars/user names! 

I have a commercial photo shoot on the 16th & 17th, so hopefully I don't have to schmooze the clients on the 15th and I'll be free. Should we bring any drinks/food?


----------



## THEDUKE (Aug 25, 2008)

I will try to show up. Will have the new Rockford 3Sixty.3 in by then. Hopefully someone can lend an ear and help tune. Anyone want to play with this new toy?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

My friend has caught the bug and I'd like to run a sword thru him while he's wounded. He's got a big Truck so I will be looking to BigRed to put him out for the count.


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

BigRed said:


> Only pocketbooks eat the billets


the other way around...lol


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

My car is finally tuned epper:, it seemed to take forever! :listenup:


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Jimmy, don't think I'll be making this one


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Boo... another time, perhaps. I guess I'll be bringing the regular stuff to chaw on.


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

YO IM IN!!! 

I got loot on grub & juice.

Where is mr BBQ?


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

He's busy re-programming the code for his Tri-tip dry rub recipe.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Looks like I'll be there. Finished working on all the cars maintenance needs and repairing my moms. Any requests for food? I know some people asked for lemon in the butter cookies next time. I can do biscuits again too.


----------



## grantwb1 (Apr 4, 2010)

MMMM yes bring the biscuits!


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, lemon please!!!


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

michaelsil1 said:


> My car is finally tuned epper:, it seemed to take forever! :listenup:


Congrats! Hopefully I can make it to the GTG so I can hear your car...and while I'm doing that, you can start tuning my system for me, now that you're free and all and your tuning skillz are nicely polished!  I'm running the 3Sixty.3 as well to tide me over until the PS8 is released.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

bbfoto said:


> Congrats! Hopefully I can make it to the GTG so I can hear your car...and while I'm doing that, you can start tuning my system for me, now that you're free and all and your tuning skillz are nicely polished!  I'm running the 3Sixty.3 as well to tide me over until the PS8 is released.


My car still sounds like crap, but it's the best I can get it.


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Fixed...



michaelsil1 said:


> My car sounds like the best crap evar!


 Sorry, the holiday festivities and good beer got the best of me. No offense meant. At least your car is tuned! I'm afraid mine is going to take quite a while to get there as well.


----------



## voodoosoul (Feb 7, 2010)

zql8tr said:


> Super secret squirrel stuff.


I like squirrel stuff. Can you bring a Nano sample? Also, please dont forget my CD's


----------



## zql8tr (Feb 27, 2011)

voodoosoul said:


> I like squirrel stuff. Can you bring a Nano sample? Also, please dont forget my CD's


Better yet, we should have them in stock this week!


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Maybe I can use this as motivation to try and get my install completed before the meet. I'll have to keep an eye on my schedule, but I'll try to get there.


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

I'll try to make it....


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

michaelsil1 said:


> My car still smells like crap, but it's the best I can get it.


Fixed again


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

michaelsil1 said:


> My car still smells like crap, it's the best I can get it, but, I'll take a shower!


fixed one more time. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

Looks like i'm gonna miss this one. OC tech fast that day and then deep sea fishing afterward. Grant you can pick up the WSM if you want to smoke something for the meet.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

rton20s said:


> Maybe I can use this as motivation to try and get my install completed before the meet. I'll have to keep an eye on my schedule, but I'll try to get there.


Looking forward to hearing it.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Looking forward to hearing it.


Me too!


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

LGHT_ said:


> Looks like i'm gonna miss this one. OC tech fast that day and then deep sea fishing afterward. Grant you can pick up the WSM if you want to smoke something for the meet.


go catch them! I'm on a 2 day fishing trip out of san diego the weekend of this event.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

darrenforeal said:


> go catch them! I'm on a 2 day fishing trip out of san diego the weekend of this event.


What boat are you on? I'll be on the Aztec out of seaforth landing for a 1.5 day trip. I haven't tried any of the big shops like HM etc since I'm used to just jumping on a buddies 6 pack, but he sold his boat.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

jtaudioacc said:


> fixed one more time. :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

I'm very envy you guys. I missed the last two meet and probably a few more later on. It's killing me  Hopefully my daughter can walk by herself soon so I bring her along to listen to some awesome sound system. You guys have fun


----------



## darrenforeal (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry for the slight threadjack. Have fun at the meet guys!



LGHT_ said:


> What boat are you on? I'll be on the Aztec out of seaforth landing for a 1.5 day trip. I haven't tried any of the big shops like HM etc since I'm used to just jumping on a buddies 6 pack, but he sold his boat.


lol. funny. I'm on the outer limits on a 2 day charter out of seaforth too, leaving friday. I did a 3 day on the Vagabond in july and a 5 day on the vagabond in august. What day you leaving on the aztec?

I used to work in the industry. On sport boats, private boats and tackle shop. Fishing long range since I was 16 and fishing tuna since I was 10  Been out of it for the last 6 years though. SO great to get back into it this year  It's the love of my life since I was 4


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

True story.

There was a time in my life, I was so deep into fishing that I memorized nearly every fish's latin name that resided in Southern California, fresh or saltwater.

In honor of this thread jack, I may forgo the fruits and vegetables and rustle up a sushi platter instead.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> True story.
> 
> There was a time in my life, I was so deep into fishing that I memorized nearly every fish's latin name that resided in Southern California, fresh or saltwater.
> 
> In honor of this thread jack, I may forgo the fruits and vegetables and rustle up a sushi platter instead.


Lox, Bagel, Cream Cheese.


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

darrenforeal said:


> Sorry for the slight threadjack. Have fun at the meet guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We leave at 9:00pm Sat night. I haven't been on a trip in while since my buddy sold his boat. He had a slip in Hotel Coral and we would do 2 day trips twice a month during the summer. Just had to pay for fuel and bait. Not sure how i'm going to like it on a big cattle style boat, but as long as we are on the fish. Good luck!


----------



## LGHT_ (Jan 12, 2011)

rawdawg said:


> True story.
> 
> There was a time in my life, I was so deep into fishing that I memorized nearly every fish's latin name that resided in Southern California, fresh or saltwater.
> 
> In honor of this thread jack, I may forgo the fruits and vegetables and rustle up a sushi platter instead.


Latin? Wow I haven't learned all the fish in So Cal in english that's impressive.


----------



## dummptyhummpty (Feb 4, 2006)

I don't think I can make this one. I have Real Estate class that day :-(. If I'm up to it, I'll come by after.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

anyone interested in getting a bunch of lunch meats and bread, etc. and making sandwiches for eats? CraigE did this in LA one time and I thought it was great. Or, I'm open to suggestions for food. Could always get some pizza and KFC


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

anyone have an extra fan?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

I wish I had the time guys. I miss these _meats_


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

I have the day off.... so barring an unfortunate event, or the girl I'm trying to lay actually getting at me, I think I'll make my first event here. Is there any certain identification for DIYMA members to make the meet less awkward? Or what? How do the newbies identify themselves? 



TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL said:


> Looks like I'll be there. Finished working on all the cars maintenance needs and repairing my moms. Any requests for food? I know some people asked for lemon in the butter cookies next time. I can do biscuits again too.


I'm looking forward to seeing your infamous vehicle and install.



michaelsil1 said:


> My car still sounds like crap, but it's the best I can get it.


You shut your mouth, I'm sure it'll top mine. That said. I'll be the guy in a 2009 White Hyundai Elantra... sporting Cresendo mids in the doors, and Vifa Ring tweets in spheres in my A-pillar, with a single SA-10 in the trunk.



jtaudioacc said:


> anyone have an extra fan?


What you need man? I got a couple fans around my house... Are we talking an industrial fan? Or do you just want me to bring whatever fans to help the flow?
Also, as others have asked.... food or drinks? I'm down to chip in money, or bring supplies, lemme know.
In addition... How would you like us to hide the booze/alcohol? Beer in plastic cups? Are cans ok? Do we have to mask it entirely? This is my first time, I don't want to offend anyone.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

theunderfighter said:


> I have the day off.... so barring an unfortunate event, or the girl I'm trying to lay actually getting at me, I think I'll make my first event here. Is there any certain identification for DIYMA members to make the meet less awkward? Or what? How do the newbies identify themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



some stuff we always need...

Ice
water
soda

it looks like it's going to stay hot. i only have one fan. so, if anyone has an extra that wouldn't mind bringing it, I think it will help relieve some heat. 

chips, cookies, etc.

i'm guessing we'll do some pizza or something.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

im in! bringing a set of the new NZ3/AAT by Audible Physics for you guys to hear!


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

jtaudioacc said:


> anyone have an extra fan?


we all have fans, but none of us have any room left in our trunks to transport them.


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

oca123 said:


> we all have fans, but none of us have any room left in our trunks to transport them.


I do  I'll bring a couple small fans.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

theunderfighter said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing your infamous vehicle and install.


Man, I feel bad now that my car won't be there. Dash is out so I can rework the A/C ducts and move the gauge cluster to the center. I'll have one of the concrete kicks with me though.


JT, if I have room, I'll bring a fan. Also gonna bring biscuits, cookies, water, and dew. Pizza sounds good, haven't had that in a while. As long as there's peperoni lol.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)




----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

cat stripper?


----------



## jon w. (Nov 14, 2008)

JTs events are not to be missed! Thanks JT 

I look forward to joining you this saturday. I plan on arriving at about 9:30 to 10:00 a.m. I'll bring a cooler with ice, bottled water, espresso drinks, and anything else needed. just let me know because i'm buying stuff friday night.

The Magic Bus has more unbelievable autographs! wait till you see them.

My website, www.whitledgedesigns.com, is ALL-NEW and chock full of new information. it has over forty pages, nearly a thousand build pictures, numerous videos, pre- and post-show reports, measurements, all of my magazine articles available for download, and much, much more. it is a simple site, easy to navigate, and works well with traditional and mobile devices. i invite you to check it out - it took me hundreds of hours and months of time to build it, and it's still not quite finished.

see you soon!
jon


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry to day, I won't be able to make this one after all. I've got a birthday party to attend in Fresno. 

So, once again... "Next time."


----------



## meelo (Jul 2, 2007)

=( i have to go to vegas tomorrow night....i'll have to catch the next one...


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

My wife wants to know if this is a sausage fest only or if she can come by to listen to some cars


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

meelo said:


> =( i have to go to vegas tomorrow night....i'll have to catch the next one...


Oh boohoo you poor baby 



oca123 said:


> My wife wants to know if this is a sausage fest only or if she can come by to listen to some cars


GIRL?! What is this female life-form you speak of?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

oca123 said:


> My wife wants to know if this is a sausage fest only or if she can come by to listen to some cars


it's always a sausage fest, but of course she's more than welcome to come!


----------



## SonicHD (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm in! Somebody should bring a DD-1 so I can do a little tune up :nice:


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

SonicHD said:


> I'm in! Somebody should bring a DD-1 so I can do a little tune up :nice:


I have one, and an Fluke O-Scope as well.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I brought my wife and infant son to the first one I attended and she did fine. If he hadn't gotten fussy, she probably would have stuck around all day.


----------



## FREQBOX (Jun 25, 2007)

Wont be able to make it this time around, actually all of "Team Inappropriate" wont be able to make it.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

I have a dayton mic calibrated by cross spectrum labs, with an Shure inline USB/XLR interface and phantom power. I also have a tablet PC, which hooks up to it and lets you take measurements/use TrueRTA.
I also have an oscilloscope.

Should I bring these items? Is anyone interested in having measurements taken/using the scope? The scope is able to run on batteries, but I don't have one, but I'm sure we can use 110V, JT is that OK?

Also, JT, do you have some Hybrid Audio 8'' drivers around? I was curious to see them in person, maybe they would fit in my doors.


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

I would LOVE to use a scope to set my gains and find out my clipping levels on the HU


----------



## SonicHD (Aug 13, 2012)

theunderfighter said:


> I would LOVE to use a scope to set my gains and find out my clipping levels on the HU


+1. I will tear my dash apart right then and there


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

as it turns out, my install won't be done, but i still plan on coming to hang out. wouldn't mind checking my gains as well!

also, jt, do you stock any of the mini anl fuses? if so, i need to pick up a few


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

brett said:


> a
> 
> also, jt, do you stock any of the mini anl fuses? if so, i need to pick up a few


yeah, I've got some.


----------



## brett (Apr 27, 2005)

sweet, i should be there around 7 unless i decide to come before my class starts. hopefully i can check out some installs before everybody goes home. and is team inappropriate not showing up? that's way lame!


----------



## Neel (Mar 4, 2009)

Might swing by after work around 9:30 to see who is still there!


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

OK, I will bring my scope. I dont know if I can be there until 11pm so everyone gets to use it, but I might just leave it with JT and pick it up some other time.

JT, still have those lead sheets?


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

oca123 said:


> JT, still have those lead sheets?


yup, got em for ya


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm excited, finally one I can make it to  It's been almost a year since I first intended to go.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

do we get to take things apart, cut wood, or anything? I'm trying to make these Peerless 8s fit in my doors, but I dont know if I'll have time tonight.....


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

oca123 said:


> do we get to take things apart, cut wood, or anything? I'm trying to make these Peerless 8s fit in my doors, but I dont know if I'll have time tonight.....


No, this isn't going to be Pep Boys doing stuff in the parking lot.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Is that victors cousin coming ?


----------



## astrochex (Aug 7, 2009)

hope you guys don't melt today...


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

OK, looks like i can't make it today. For those of you who wanted to use the oscilloscope, RTA, etc., PM me and I'll be glad to let you use them, and I will teach you if you don't know how. You will have to drive to me though. I am in Newport/Costa Mesa area at the end of the 55 South.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Michael's car was sounding the bomb diggity...


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

man, i wanted to come so bad... when is the next one?


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

rawdawg said:


> Michael's car was sounding the bomb diggity...


^Yes it was. One of my favorite cars to demo, as Michael's loves playing it at realistic volumes. Found a couple of new CD's from him too.

Heres the limited pics I took.

Man, for the life of me I can't remember your name, even though we bs everytime. zql8tr's car, with the trunk cut out for the sub enclosure.








JT's mid/tweet, midbass, and new amps.
























Gary Summers' new sealed midbass enclosures, drivers a-pillar, center channel, drivers midbass, drivers c-pillar, trunk, and system diagram mat. Before his built in battery charger fried in a mess of pops and smoke.


----------



## TOOSTUBBORN2FAIL (Jan 31, 2011)

Michael's A-pillar and sub.
















The mid/tweets, midbass, some acoustical treatments, and sub box from The Bus.
























Need better lighting on this one next time








Badfish's dash pods in his forerunner.









Hopefully JT will add the pics he took. Pretty small turnout compared to normal, probably not more than 15 people at a time, maybe 20, but it was 102 or so.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

Long *HOT* day! But, a great time...Heat, other events, etc. kept this meet on the smaller side. I'd guess about 20 came and went during the day. 

We survived the heat with fans, EZ-up and lots of drinks. Wish I could say the same for Gary's power supply! (pop-pop-smoooooke)









Huh? WTF is going on here??









here's some door boxes.


















Richard's mid bass kicks I just finished.


















Preview if GarySummers new mid bass door enclosures by kustomkaraudio badass, aluminum and fiberglass. awesome fab, but most important, the sound to go with it.


----------



## theunderfighter (Apr 4, 2011)

I was there. Good times were had. It was my first meet-up/event of any sort. It was cool getting to hear people talk audio, and learn/pick-up some knowledge. I listened to Gerry's (sp?) Mercedes, which was pretty incredible. and a true show quality install, and heard his sales pitch  Also, his battery charging system blew up in smoke during our demo, which was interesting to say the least. Also, saw the MagicBus for my first time, what an incredible install. 
It was a smaller meet I was told, about 12 guys or so there. And it was very very hot.


----------



## jtaudioacc (Apr 6, 2010)

The "squids"










Michael freshened up the interior


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

What are these? Never seen them before.
Or are they AEs or FI IB3s or Dayton IBs with a custom cover and paint job?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Dynaudio Esotar 1200. One of the best SQ subs on the planet.


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

BuickGN said:


> Dynaudio Esotar 1200. One of the best SQ subs on the planet.


And it should be for $1400...Today was the most fun i've had at any meet


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

102 and still 20 people...now that's SQ dedication . Will we be seeing some of these cars at state finals?

Nice meet Mr. Tanaka. I look forward to trying to make the next one.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

It was hot!


----------



## Black05Hemi (May 10, 2010)

It was hot, but not that bad.


----------



## badfish (Dec 9, 2011)

JT thanks for hosting again. John


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Black05Hemi said:


> And it should be for $1400...Today was the most fun i've had at any meet


Worth every penny. I would pay $2k for them.


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

there yours, you can send 4k TO MY PAYPAL...... THANKS !!!



BuickGN said:


> Worth every penny. I would pay $2k for them.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

xxx_busa said:


> there yours, you can send 4k TO MY PAYPAL...... THANKS !!!


I'll sell you two new ones for $3900, drop-shipped directly from Dynaudio. When you get them, please toss away the invoice showing $2400, that's for customs only.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Any more lame comments?


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Buick, kevin and George were looking for u a few meets ago to arm wrestle. What happened?


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

BigRed said:


> Hey Buick, kevin and George were looking for u a few meets ago to arm wrestle. What happened?


Lol. Next time. I finally started lifting again after 5 years off. Ill be ready.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Oh George lol. My pinky finger is ready to go.:laugh:


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

is george bulgarian?


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

BigRed said:


> Hey Buick, kevin and George were looking for u a few meets ago to arm wrestle. What happened?


Hey man, I didn't go to the meet, so I still have your speakers. Let me know if you want them back urgently and I can ship them or bring them... otherwise they're here, I'm not using them. If you sell them on here I'll be happy to drop ship them as well.

I got my pair in the mail on Friday ahead of schedule, so I didn't use yours at all. They don't fit without cutting the door cards and making pods. I've never done anything like that before, but I went ahead and cut the door cards anyway. Now I'm going to layer MDF until they sit nice and flush I guess.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

oca123 said:


> is george bulgarian?


Something like that.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

oca123 said:


> is george bulgarian?





BuickGN said:


> Something like that.


Romanian


American


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

I see, did he used to live in Irvine by chance?

Bulgarian and Romanian, completely different. First one was a hot ex girlfriend of mine, and the language is slavonic/russian-like. Second one is my sister's fiance. OCD genius with an affinity for car-racing and did I mention OCD. Language sounds like nouma nouma haiduk or something.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

oca123 said:


> I see, did he used to live in Irvine by chance?
> 
> Bulgarian and Romanian, completely different. First one was a hot ex girlfriend of mine, and the language is slavonic/russian-like. Second one is my sister's fiance. OCD genius with an affinity for car-racing and did I mention OCD. Language sounds like nouma nouma haiduk or something.


He's a decently nice guy in real life. Very smart. On the board he's a condescending arrogant *******. 

Speaking of Bulgarians I met one in Vegas this weekend. Very, very exotic and classy. We went to lunch with her and I was stuttering and sweating the whole time lol. Very good looking girl.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

Well, the meet is over, so I guess we can be OT.... funny you mention the condescending arrogant ******* part, because I was briefly in business with a couple of Romanians... and they were condescending arrogant assholes 
My sister's fiance is an arrogant prick as well.
I've also had a number of Romanian friends over the years. I enjoy their dry sense of humor. They will gang up on someone and ridicule them to tears. All of them were very nice individuals, and the conceited prick part seemed more of a cultural thing and not actually representative of their true identity as people.

It did make it hard for them to make friends and they all had a bunch of haters for it.

So there, I threw a bunch of Romanians into one bag.

As to the Bulgarian girl.... I hope you get to see her again. I will tell you that the one I dated years ago turned out to be really, really freaky. It was perfect cause neither of us wanted something serious at the time. I couldn't keep up with her partying though. It it thanks to her that I learned how to make the most of time and money in the pursuit of sex. I hang out w/ friends, play video games, whatever, then about 30 minutes before the club/bar would close is when I would show up. I'd have a drink and take her home. Same result, but cheaper, and I got to play [insert video game name]
Eventually the technique evolved into the most efficient way of getting some on a saturday night... I would hang out w/ my buddies and play pool, then I would drive over to the club at closing, park it somewhere visible and call a buddy in europe or something to kill time. I got some 50% of the time, and spent no time chasing some girl in a club, buying booze (which I dont even like) for others, etc. it was great
then I met my wife


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

I was very impressed with Gary's new sealed Mid Bass, I've been wanting to do that for years. The detail compared to IB is very noticeable. Too bad I couldn't demo for very long it was just to damn hot!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

oca123 said:


> Well, the meet is over, so I guess we can be OT.... funny you mention the condescending arrogant ******* part, because I was briefly in business with a couple of Romanians... and they were condescending arrogant assholes
> My sister's fiance is an arrogant prick as well.
> I've also had a number of Romanian friends over the years. I enjoy their dry sense of humor. They will gang up on someone and ridicule them to tears. All of them were very nice individuals, and the conceited prick part seemed more of a cultural thing and not actually representative of their true identity as people.
> 
> ...


I like your style!


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice pics JT. Seems like I missed a lot, that Hertz car look gnarly, and of course Scott Flintstone's Pontiac. 

I would have preferred an A/C'd car rather than tailgating in 102 degree whether at the end of the day.


----------



## rawdawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Relax, you bunch of pansies. It was a dry heat, nothing like the middle of the jungle up in Northern Thailand. I know a Ukranian girl. She's pretty enough to make me google Russian phrases and butcher them her way.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

rawdawg said:


> Relax, you bunch of pansies. It was a dry heat, nothing like the middle of the jungle up in Northern Thailand. I know a Ukranian girl. She's pretty enough to make me google Russian phrases and butcher them her way.


For me it wasn't that dry, I was living the High Life. 

engine off 1kw+ car with the windows up < favorite jungle. A chihuahua would pass out in this environment.


----------



## michaelsil1 (May 24, 2007)

rawdawg said:


> Relax, you bunch of pansies. It was a dry heat, nothing like the middle of the jungle up in Northern Thailand. I know a Ukranian girl. She's pretty enough to make me google Russian phrases and butcher them her way.


The most brutal place I've ever been is Bangkok, 120 100% humidity!


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Oddly enough, Vegas was only 95 that same weekend but it was unusually humid.


----------



## oca123 (Aug 16, 2010)

i figured that thread was dead when you all started talking about the weather


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

^LOL

Bummed that I couldn't make it.  Would have liked to meet everyone and see/listen to all of the cars. Didn't get my install finished (or even close, LOL) and I had to prep for a week-long Neiman Marcus ad shoot. Wrapped up the photo shoot yesterday and am back to working on the install today.  Let us know if/when you plan another GTG! Should be a bit cooler if you set one up for this fall.


----------

